# Housing and relocation allowance



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anybody know if Cypriot Limiteds can provide a housing and relocation allowance to the employee that will be moving? If so what is the maximum untaxed allowance that a company can give?

Thanks!

Yvonne


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

The Cyprus government doesn't offer an allowance, your employer might.


----------

